# Finally got copy of ultrasound! What on earth does it mean?



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have no idea what all this means except that I hope and pray it will explain why I feel so bad ALL the time. I have an endo appt in the morning. Thank God.

Findings: Right lobe measures 6.9 x 2.2 x 2.8 cm. There are several nodules present on the right. There is a hypoechoic solid lesion in the upper pole measuring 1.0 x 1.1 x 1.6. There is also a solid lesion in the lower pole measuring 1.5 x 1.2 x 1.6 cm. and another solid nodule in the lower pole measuring 1.3 x 1.0 x 0.6 cm. In the mid portion of the right lobe of the thyroid there is a complex cystic lesion measuring 2.1 x 1.7 x 2.3 cm.

The left lobe if the thyroid measures 5.8 x 1.5 x 2.0 cm. There are also small hypoechoic lesions. Most of these are smaller than 1 cm. There is what appears to be a complex cystic lesion in the lower pole measuring 3.1 x 1.9 x 0.9 cm.

The thyroid isthmus measure 4.5 cm.

Impression: Enlarged thyroid with multiple nodules. This could be followed with periodic ultrasound. The largest lesions on each side are cystic and could be aspirated under ultrasound.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

How did it go with the endo?
I would want to have the solid nodules biopsied personally (FNA) - I don't think ultrasound can tell the difference between benign or malignant.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> I have no idea what all this means except that I hope and pray it will explain why I feel so bad ALL the time. I have an endo appt in the morning. Thank God.
> 
> Findings: Right lobe measures 6.9 x 2.2 x 2.8 cm. There are several nodules present on the right. There is a hypoechoic solid lesion in the upper pole measuring 1.0 x 1.1 x 1.6. There is also a solid lesion in the lower pole measuring 1.5 x 1.2 x 1.6 cm. and another solid nodule in the lower pole measuring 1.3 x 1.0 x 0.6 cm. In the mid portion of the right lobe of the thyroid there is a complex cystic lesion measuring 2.1 x 1.7 x 2.3 cm.
> 
> ...


Shoot! We sure don't like to hear the word solid or the word complex as that could suggest cancer. Please insist on FNA which is exactly what the "Impression" says to do.

Bless your heart!!


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Got home from the endo and crashed from exhaustion. He was very nice. He said some people with a thyroid like mine opt right away for removal. Just because of the number of nodules and the compression symptoms I'm having he wants me to decide what route I want to take. He is completely willing to do FNA and biopsy, too if I want. He did blood work. Free T3, Free T4, TSH, TPO, and others that I can't remember plus a panel to check potassium and things like that. I have to think over what I want to do and let him know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Got home from the endo and crashed from exhaustion. He was very nice. He said some people with a thyroid like mine opt right away for removal. Just because of the number of nodules and the compression symptoms I'm having he wants me to decide what route I want to take. He is completely willing to do FNA and biopsy, too if I want. He did blood work. Free T3, Free T4, TSH, TPO, and others that I can't remember plus a panel to check potassium and things like that. I have to think over what I want to do and let him know.


And let us know also!! This decision must be completely yours and whatever you decide, we will support you in it.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats really great that he is giving you options and did all those tests. Let us know what you decide - I'm glad for you that things are progressing


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I will. Thanks for the support!


----------

